
How to Become a Technical Product Manager - chapin11
https://medium.com/@elimernit/how-to-become-a-technical-product-manager-7f9b95a8bcc3
======
monkeydust
Not sure I agree carve out of Technical Product Manager from Business Product
Manager. People I hire are both... Yes very hard to source and good ones are
exceptionally valuable.

~~~
chapin11
From my vantage point (as a "technical" PM), the market seems to be
consolidating around TPMs > PMs, which might just be because startups are
hiring PMs earlier and startups sometimes lean on them as quasi-tech leads.

